# Axolotl-Red spots on gils



## axoemz (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi all

My Albino axie has been off her food lately and her gills have gone from bright pink to a very pale pink and ive noticed that she has red spots on them now. I have taken her out the communal tank and put her on her own, shes still active but am concerned that she not eaten. Ant Ideas??

Thanks!: victory:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Hello,have you got a photo of her?

One of my Axolotls Bertie Big Bottom has cerise pink gills,sometimes they change to pale pink and back again,this can happen throughout the day and we done know why


----------



## axoemz (Mar 1, 2010)

Will get a pic on later, am at work at the mo. 
Her gills have been like that for a while now. They have gone pale pink and stayed like it. I didnt think much of it at first but now shes not eatin so im a bit concerned


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

axoemz said:


> Will get a pic on later, am at work at the mo.
> Her gills have been like that for a while now. They have gone pale pink and stayed like it. I didnt think much of it at first but now shes not eatin so im a bit concerned


Bacterial infection?

The gills normally go pale to bright giving how active the axolotls are.

In the morning when im in seeing mines they are pale due to them not being active, early - late evening the flush bright red again.

Whats the water parameters in the tank she was in?

What are they now? : victory:


----------



## axoemz (Mar 1, 2010)

Her gills are pale all the time and her body is pale too. I test the water every week and its perfect, thats why im so puzzled by it.


----------



## GemzD26 (Sep 22, 2009)

axoemz said:


> Her gills are pale all the time and her body is pale too. I test the water every week and its perfect, thats why im so puzzled by it.


 
Hey,

Has she got curling in the tip of her tail or is her gills curling forward?

If its not bacterial mabey stress?

Is she in same sex tank? , as not to get pestered by males?

Mabey a spell in the fridge to see if that makes a diffrence.

Ive had a few axolotls in my fridge and it seams to help nips, going off food ect.

Here the link Axolotl Sanctuary :2thumb:


----------



## axoemz (Mar 1, 2010)

Her tail is fine and her gills arnt facing forward. She was in a tank with 2 older males. I did think about the fridge but ive never done it before. Does it have to be a certain temp? And how long should i put her in for?


----------



## axoemz (Mar 1, 2010)

Just read your link, think i might give it a try.
Thanks: victory:


----------

